# ERA biopsy and protocol



## katkat2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Has anyone done the ERA biopsy and what was your protocol ike and the outcome? I recently did the biopsy and am waiting for the results. My protocol was very strange and I am trying to find out if they did the right thing. On an IVF cycle my lining is usually trilinear and ca. 8.5mm thick. I trigger on CD 12 or CD13. On a normal cycle I ovulate late om day 15-18 with a short luteal phase.
On my ERA cycle I was told to take progynova for 11 days  at which point they measured my lining which was just 4.3mm! and triple lines. I was told to take progesterone from day 12 for 5 days and on day 17 the biopsy was taken. I was advised that my lining was 'thick enough' |(they didn't measure it) for the biopsy to go ahead.
Does this sound right? Would they not have to simulate my real IVF cycle, ie wait till my lining would have been 8.5mm thick to then start progesterone? I worry that it comes back as 'unreceptive' but that this would be because the test was done incorrectly. I cannot find any information online on ERA protocols and lining. Anyone can help?


----------

